# Back Leg Problems After Neutering?



## lennoxbradley88 (Apr 23, 2012)

So on Friday I took Cudi to get neutered. He is 6 months, I know some of you object to neuter a dog at 6 months and/or to neuter at all, but that's for a different subject. Anyways I picked him up and when I got home I noticed his back leg (right side) was a bit shaky. He would walk and pick it up. His leg just looks weak. Saturday and Sunday came and I saw no improvements. I was wondering if any of you had ever encountered a problem like this after neutering your dog? 

Everything else seems fine, he is eating normal, drinking water, and doesn't seem to be in pain, but when he tries to walk it's obvious there is a problem with the leg. 

I will take Cudi back to the Vet today.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Nerve damage? Hope not and that he will be OK.


----------



## lennoxbradley88 (Apr 23, 2012)

wolfy dog said:


> Nerve damage? Hope not and that he will be OK.


I hope not, but that is one of my biggest fear.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

lennoxbradley88 said:


> I hope not, but that is one of my biggest fear.


Was he in a cage after the surgery? I'm thinking he might have got his foot stuck in the bottom and maybe a sprain?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

What position are dogs in for a neuter? 

I had a simple scope once, just a tube down through my GI system (I was under). I had tremendous back pain after it was done and the DO came in and asked if it was here (shoving his hand into my lower back) and I said YEAH! and he said it was from the position I was in during the scope. After that little adjustment he gave it was fine. Good luck at the vet!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> What position are dogs in for a neuter?


They are on their backs with paws facing the ceiling.


----------



## lennoxbradley88 (Apr 23, 2012)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> What position are dogs in for a neuter?
> 
> I had a simple scope once, just a tube down through my GI system (I was under). I had tremendous back pain after it was done and the DO came in and asked if it was here (shoving his hand into my lower back) and I said YEAH! and he said it was from the position I was in during the scope. After that little adjustment he gave it was fine. Good luck at the vet!


I will ask the vet that question, but from what I read online and what a friend of mine at the Humane told me is that dogs are laid down on their back and not their side when doing the procedure. I gave Cudi a massage in the morning and he didn't seem to be in pain.


----------



## lennoxbradley88 (Apr 23, 2012)

llombardo said:


> Was he in a cage after the surgery? I'm thinking he might have got his foot stuck in the bottom and maybe a sprain?


Yes they are kept in a cage after surgery.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I was just using my side/back thing as an example of how pain can result from positioning.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

When I worked for a vet and at the vet school, we would lay them in their backs on a v shaped table and tie their legs spread eagled to attachments on the table using roller gauze. That could be painful.

That was back in the dark ages though........


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I wonder if there is some sort of infection, not visible just by looking. 

The vet will want to know about this. Please keep us updated.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

lennoxbradley88 said:


> Yes they are kept in a cage after surgery.


Maybe he got excited when they were taking him out and he got stuck. I've seen it happen. If thats the case it probably isn't his leg, but his foot.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

i don't see this as being nerve damage. i would guess the position he was in for surgery caused this.


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

They are placed on their back, usually in a V shaped table to keep them in a straight dorsal position. Front and back legs are both tied down in a spread eagle position to keep them stable. This could be the cause of same limb pain. Also could be indication of some previously present condition - arthritis - that was exasperated by the awkward positioning.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Looks about like it looked in the 1970s. (though we did not have what looks like a blood oxygen monitor?) down to the anesthesia machine. Only thing I don't see is the IV. LOL we used glass IV bottles! I had to fill and sterilize them each week.


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

Re-sterilized IV bottles??? Scary!! haha.

Yeah, the equipment in that picture is a little "old school", but best picture for positioning I could find. 

I think this picture best represents the average veterinary operating room. Standard anesthesia machine. On the left you have your monitor (that's a cardell, what we use at my day practice). It monitors EKG, SpO2, temperature through an anal or esophageal probe, respiratory rate, heart rate, blood pressure, etc... What you don't see would be the IV, sterile 1L IV bag usually. IV fluids aren't always used, for example when my one doctor does neuters she doesn't use them because the procedure is generally so fast. However you can give subQ fluids pre or postop just to help with recovery. We always have an IV catheter placed though in case of emergency.


----------



## lennoxbradley88 (Apr 23, 2012)

Well I went to the vet today with Cudi and according to the vet Cudi was able to lick his stitches. Since the stitches were stainless steal they were poking him when he moved and aggravated his wound causing the pain and discomfort. He raised the leg because he was just trying to make the pain stop. He fixed the stitches and put a cone on him. He seems to be a bit better. He did check his legs to be on the safe side and found nothing alarming. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

lennoxbradley88 said:


> Well I went to the vet today with Cudi and according to the vet Cudi was able to lick his stitches. Since the stitches were stainless steal they were poking him when he moved and aggravated his wound causing the pain and discomfort. He raised the leg because he was just trying to make the pain stop. He fixed the stitches and put a cone on him. He seems to be a bit better. He did check his legs to be on the safe side and found nothing alarming.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That makes perfect sense. Hope your pup heals and he gets back to himself soon


----------



## Goosemom (May 18, 2020)

Did you ever figure out what was causing this? My dog is experiencing the exact same issue with his back leg. 



lennoxbradley88 said:


> So on Friday I took Cudi to get neutered. He is 6 months, I know some of you object to neuter a dog at 6 months and/or to neuter at all, but that's for a different subject. Anyways I picked him up and when I got home I noticed his back leg (right side) was a bit shaky. He would walk and pick it up. His leg just looks weak. Saturday and Sunday came and I saw no improvements. I was wondering if any of you had ever encountered a problem like this after neutering your dog?
> 
> Everything else seems fine, he is eating normal, drinking water, and doesn't seem to be in pain, but when he tries to walk it's obvious there is a problem with the leg.
> 
> I will take Cudi back to the Vet today.


----------



## Gwyllgi (Aug 16, 2017)

Old topic.

The OP has not been active since 2015.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Goosemom said:


> Did you ever figure out what was causing this? My dog is experiencing the exact same issue with his back leg.


The cause was explained in post #17


----------

